# Prepare for next



## WHS (May 31, 2022)

Has anyone signed up for this?  The OM training program thing.  I was told I’ll get a packet from HR next work but was curious if anyones DC has rolled this out already and if so what all it entails


----------



## Hal (May 31, 2022)

I'm not thrilled with it. But not because we shouldn't promote TMs. We absolutely need to and should. Promoted TMs make the some of the best OMs. If its the *right* TM.

 But the way it makes the TMs direct leader their mentor concerns me. 

1) OMs already have a shit ton on their plate and imagine how many TMs are gonna come out of the woodwork and the OM is responsible for developing ALL of them, prepping for interviews etc.

2) Too many of our OMs can't assess talent. Just because someone can run 150% in lanes doesn't mean their a good leader. And since they're the final say before interviews how many TMs are going to get pushed through who shouldn't and in the long run wind up hurting any chances of promoting within in the future.

I would say take advantage of it while you can, but don't be surprised if the whole program gets revamped.


----------



## WHS (May 31, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm not thrilled with it. But not because we shouldn't promote TMs. We absolutely need to and should. Promoted TMs make the some of the best OMs. If its the *right* TM.
> 
> But the way it makes the TMs direct leader their mentor concerns me.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your viewpoint.  One of my two OMs said only one other person expressed interest so hopefully it won’t be to much of an issue in regards to extra work

I think I’m one of the “right” team members.  I’ve been with Target on and off for 12 years and I’ve got a lot of outside leadership experience.  Trained and know pretty much everything in my department so I’m looking to advance myself

Definitely can see the potential negatives though.  We just got back to two OMs one of which is still pretty eager to overachieve so for me it’s probably not going to be better timing


----------

